
Will.i.am Uses WePay to Collect Donations For His i.am home Foundation… | WePay - iamwil
http://blog.wepay.com/2010/05/will-i-am-uses-wepay-to-collect-donations-for-his-i-am-home-foundation/?utm_source=BenchmarkEmail&utm_campaign=Newsletter_2&utm_medium=email
======
iamwil
his fans keep twitter spamming me, often mistaking me for him.

